

Show HN: How eventual is eventual consistency? - pbailis
http://cs.berkeley.edu/~pbailis/projects/pbs/#demo

======
pbailis
The Berkeley EECS NFS mount is chugging, so I've mirrored the site at:
<http://cs.harvard.edu/~pbailis/pbs-mirror/#demo>

------
justine
Cool!

